# Help Wanted/ Plumber



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Small plumbing company out of south jordan looking for a Residential plumber for various housing projects around the Salt Lake valley area. Must have a current Utah plumbing license. Must have own transportation to and from job and basic hand tools for sub-rough, rough (pvc and pex) and finish plumbing. Pay negotiable DOE!

Call Rick @ RG Plumbing
801-446-0520
or E-mail resume to [email protected]

www.plumbingsouthjordanutah.com/


----------

